# Hylke in Orange. :D *Friesian Pictures*



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

How does he look 'eh?

If we are able to get into the Hoosier Horse Fair this is what he'll wear for the breed demo.

MAYBE orange flowers in his mane. MAYBE orange flowers around his neck or maybe nothing but what you see. I'll be all in black with an orange vest.













*AS A SIDE NOTE. I have never EVER wrapped polos before. They are just for decoration. I have NO idea how to wrap polos, so no critiques on the terrible job. These wraps were just for the photos. If he is ridden by me in the Horse Fair, a real horse person who knows what she is doing will wrap his legs for the five minute demo. *











You can see how long his mane is getting.

























Bored pony is bored.
































REGAL!









































Ta-da!











That's all folks!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Love the orange!!!


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh my goodness he is stunning!!! You have a beautiful horse!!! Orange looks really great on him, I would have never had the idea for orange!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Hylke looks amazing in orange! It just stands out perfectly. I also love the pattern on your saddle pad.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

He looks awesome! I love that saddle pad!!


----------



## Matty (Feb 12, 2010)

Beautiful horse.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's stunning!!!! Orange is lovely on him. I forget...whats your address again? If he's missing, I'm sure I didn't do it. <evil grin>


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

The orange tint at the tip of his forlock totally makes the outfit. Orange looks stunning on him and I LOOOVE the saddle pad! Where'd you get it?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Mickey4793 said:


> The orange tint at the tip of his forlock totally makes the outfit. Orange looks stunning on him and I LOOOVE the saddle pad! Where'd you get it?



I bought that pad at this fancy snooty English tack shop in Indianapolis. All the ladies were giving me dirty looks since I was just a fat hick girl in their fancy store.

I said to my friend Chris "THIS WILL LOOK AWESOME ON MY *FRIESIAN* WON'T IT?" and suddenly they were all nice to me. Heheh! They don't have to know he's not mine.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am not a big fan of the color orange, but he looks AMAZING in it!


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

WOW thats bright lol
He looks good

I have to get some Pix of the Frisian I ride up. 
How old is your guy?


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Does your Friesian get snow balls on his feathers?

The orange looks awesome on him.


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

NyHorseGal said:


> Does your Friesian get snow balls on his feathers?
> 
> The orange looks awesome on him.


 
the one I ride has allot of feathers adn he def gets little icy


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

kated said:


> WOW thats bright lol
> He looks good
> 
> I have to get some Pix of the Frisian I ride up.
> How old is your guy?


Thanks! I'd love to see some photos. Hylke is sixteen.



NyHorseGal said:


> Does your Friesian get snow balls on his feathers?
> 
> The orange looks awesome on him.


Nah, not really. I spray PAM in his feathers like three times a week. LOL.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

I really love the color on him!! Hes gorgeous!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh. My. GOSH! The ORANGE! Cricket can be his girlfriend... I mean, if he wants =P


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I... Want....Hylke....*wipes drool off keyboard*


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> I... Want....Hylke....*wipes drool off keyboard*



He's for sale.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

don't tell me that!!!! SHHHH! I'm trying to sell, not buy.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

wow. =O =O =O
btw umm... will you notice if he is gone? lol


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> don't tell me that!!!! SHHHH! I'm trying to sell, not buy.


Oh come on. What's one more?  If you're nice maybe I'll toss in the pad and polos with the sale.



VanillaBean said:


> wow. =O =O =O
> btw umm... will you notice if he is gone? lol


Probably! Better send me your address. His insurance payment is coming up I'll need to know where to send the bill.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Those pictures are awesome!! I am so Jealous of your friensian.


----------

